# CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info (more pics!!)



## CroMAGnet (Oct 8, 2005)

Got the bug to try a super simple mod that even I could do, ehem, with JimH's help. I went over to get the details on how to mod a Mag 2C using three CR123 Lithium 3v batteries. But what did I find when I got there? THE USL!!!!!  Holy cow is that thing bright especially at close range!!!! 

Jim has a cutdown piece of clear vinyl tubing, much like you see used for aquarium air pumps but a lot larger. We used three different bulbs and measured the current draw under load and they all came to around 1.8A draw. We couldn't measure the Voltage under load, so if anyone wants to add this info please do 

Here are the bulbs.
Carley CL1499 6V
Carley CL612 6V Krypton
Reflectalite.com GH24 6V 10W

I'm waiting for darkness to fall so I can measure the LUX readings to find out which bulb has a brighter hotspot if any and I will also take some beamshot pics with my new manual digital camera.

I'm still not sure of the efficacy of each bulb and which one will have the longest runtime so please share your ideas and data.

PS late last night I was able to measure one of the bulbs at 19,000 LUX !!!! more to come 

Quote from an old CPF thread on the CL-1499


> CL-1499 (I don't think it is on their website)
> T-1 1/2, xenon, 7.2 volts (optimized to be operated with 3 lithium batteries), 1.84 amps, 30.7 candle power (avg.), 3450× kelvin @ 7.2 volts (3500× kelvin @ 7.8 volts), 15 life hours @ 7.2 volts (10 hrs @ 7.8 volts)
> 
> I got a few from Carley last year and they have been quite robust performers (no failures yet after many sets of batteries). At 3x123, they seem to be a smidge brighter and whiter than CA808's on 4x123, and because they are the smaller T1.5 size (versus the T2.5 CA808), they can focus to a tighter spot. The smaller size should also cause less "thermal distress" to the stock reflector (I think in theory the Mag reflector should be able to handle this wattage, but I did have some slight reflector discoloration occur when running a CA808 that was potted slightly off-center). And you should be able to run these off of 6 nimh AAs quite well, although I haven't gotten off my lazy butt to try this yet.


Here's some data I found on the CL-612 Krypton 6V 1.7A 10.2W fil.res. 3.53 ohm and 182-Lumens

Here is what is on Reflectalite's page GH24 Halogen 6V 1.7A 10W 201-Lumens for $6.24 each


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

I have that same combination with a Carley HOP refector in my 2C. Works great and the 1499 is holding up well. Very tight beam it can do as well with that tiny filament. Very nice simple mod.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Well, pretty exciting findings! After getting some inconsitant readings I decided to try using a brand new Mag 2C because we were having some problems with some type of short in the old Mag. It was super easy, I just put some flour, ehem, hi-tech white powder on the vinyl hose and slid it right down the battery tube. Filled it with 3 fresh CR123 Titanium 3V Lithium batteries and screwed off the reflector head. Unscrewed the bulb holder and popped in the Carley 1499. Screwed back on the Mag head with stock smooth plastic reflector and cheap plastic lense. JimH had a nice LOP reflector on the other 2C.

First thing I noticed was the bright white hotspot. No fiddling with the switch, on again off again or slapping it, I mean adjusting it to use the full current. I couldn't wait to go to the bathroom! To take some LUX readings in my SCE Scientificaly Controlled Enviornment. I couldn't believe my eyes! 28,000 LUX??? I tried turning it on and off and refocusing and back on the spare toilet paper roll ehem, I mean FSA Flashlight Stability Apparatus. Sure enough 28,000 LUX people!! for about $25 bucks!! I grabbed for my Tiger74 in disbelief. No way can this be as strong as my custom modded Carley smooth reflectored, WA1274 loaded, battery packed by JS, TIGER74. Way! they were pretty much the same but the Tiger74 had way better parts and UCL to boot. Seemed like the Mag 2C CL-1499 was even white hotter than the Tiger74 side by side. I wish I had my camera, which I left at the office.

After swapping out the 1499 Xenon for the Japanese made GH24 Halogen I headed back to the SCE to get a reading but noticing that it wasn't quite as bright. Sure enough, the GH24 measured in a solid and respectable 18,000 LUX. After trying out the focus a bit I swapped out the GH24 with the Carley 612 Krypton. Back at the SCE and some time on the FSA I got a solid 24,000 LUX. Amazing! This is a sweeet mod, swapping out bulbs in a CR123 loaded Mag 2C. 

So I took the Mag, now loaded with the 612 out for a test drive to see how it performed in the real world. It's a clear night with a sliver of a moon and my street has no lights so it's dark, enough so you can't see the end of the street which is about 150+ yards away. At least until the CL-612 fires some photons down there. Long tight spot lights up the end of the street easily. You could clearly see a lot of detail at 100 yards and still pretty clear at 150. Very nice. Sorry I don't have pics for you guys but hopefully I'll get some nice shots tomorrow. 

Here are the totals.

CL-1499 28,000 LUX
CL-612 24,000 LUX
GH24 18,000 LUX
CA1057p 16,000 LUX
Stock Mag 2C 6,400 LUX

Would be nice if someone had any idea of the runtimes for these the different combinations.


----------



## Niteowl (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Great info seeing as how I just started with my 2C using the cheap and humble KPR112. Wonder what the LUX reading is on that. Sounds like the Carley bulb's the way to go. Where to get them and how much are they?

I'm curious as to how the LOP and HOP reflectors affect throw.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

^^^

I got mine from Litho123 here >> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=88835


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

I have an HOP(4) and smooth(1). The effect is very minor on the throw end. But the beam is much nicer, cleaner with HOP. If you look at my reflector thread, I stated I use the same light for my beam shots. The Carley 1499 / 2C was the one I used (Smaller, less beam candlepower made photo detail better). I could have picked any- it was arbitrary. But now you can all see _exactly_ how any reflector works with this mod.


----------



## cratz2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*



Niteowl said:


> Great info seeing as how I just started with my 2C using the cheap and humble KPR112. Wonder what the LUX reading is on that.



Ditto! Also, I'm running 4x123As in a 2D on a KPR118 which results in maybe a bit less throw than the KPR112/113 on 3x123s, but a much wider hotspot and what seems to me to be a lot more overall usable light.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*



NikolaTesla said:


> I have an HOP(4) and smooth(1). The effect is very minor on the throw end. But the beam is much nicer, cleaner with HOP. If you look at my reflector thread, I stated I use the same light for my beam shots. The Carley 1499 / 2C was the one I used (Smaller, less beam candlepower made photo detail better). I could have picked any- it was arbitrary. But now you can all see _exactly_ how any reflector works with this mod.




What Luck!!! That's great NT. I'm on the list, how soon do you think well get those in our mits?


----------



## JimH (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*



cratz2 said:


> Ditto! Also, I'm running 4x123As in a 2D on a KPR118 which results in maybe a bit less throw than the KPR112/113 on 3x123s, but a much wider hotspot and what seems to me to be a lot more overall usable light.



A WA1318 works great on 4x123. I just put together a 4x123 2D mag using one.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

>>"CL-1499 28,000 LUX"<<

I wonder what kind of LUX reading you would get with the same [email protected] setup, but using a Carley 1057 bulb instead of the 1499??


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Sounding like 1/2006 the way Carley works. Quality, yes. Speedy service, NOT.



CromagNet said:


> What Luck!!! That's great NT. I'm on the list, how soon do you think well get those in our mits?


----------



## Trashman (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

I have a friend with a 2C, and I want to help him fall in love with it (and hopefully end up a flashaholic). Anyway, I have some potted wa1274's laying around and I'm wondering if 3 123's will power it. Will it?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*



Trashman said:


> I have a friend with a 2C, and I want to help him fall in love with it (and hopefully end up a flashaholic). Anyway, I have some potted wa1274's laying around and I'm wondering if 3 123's will power it. Will it?



Hey there Trashman! Im not sure the WA bulbs are good choices for the three CR123 setup. I can't remember why the 1274 wont work IIRC but hopefully someone can chime in and let us all know what to look for when choosing a bulb for this setup. Something about Voltage sag, but what do I know.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Won't work, eh? Hmm...Well, I guess I might have to give up my only frosted CA1499, then. I'll probably never use it for myself, anyway, and it'll look great with his stock smooth reflector.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

It's a worthy sacrifice to bring another flashaholic into the fold


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

WA12*7*4 is beautiful in 2C 3X123 for about a minute or so. Then the lithiums can't take the amp draw anymore, heatup and the lamp goes orange. CA1057 is even prettier but my experience was that it was quick to go orange on 3X123.

I have mistakenly reported in the past that WA12*7*4 was fine but after reading some of Lurveleven's posts I checked it out going past my usual 30 second bursts and, of course, he was right.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*



Icebreak said:


> CA1057 is even prettier but my experience was that it was quick to go orange on 3X123.


How quick are we talking about? Just a few minutes? Sooner?


----------



## litho123 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Hi folks - 

CromagNet - 
Schuey2002 asked a very good Q ... I'll send you a potted 1057 to complete those lux readings. Just PM me your mailing addy.

Trashman - 
I have a lightly used 1499 that I can send to you for your friend. Just PM me your mailing addy. BTW - I just haven't found the time to talk to you further about the HA III coating you had done, but I would sure like to see pics of it.

NikolaTesla - 
I'll call you and ask to borrow your frosted 1499. I want to compare that to the non-frosted one. I have something in the works :naughty: 

Icebreak - 
I couldn't find the WelchAllyn 1234 bulb on their website. What are the specs on it?

RE: The WA 1274...
It draws 2.77a. That's a healthy demand on the 123 batts...estimated 15 minutes of runtime stinks IMO. One would have to drive it on 4x123 to compensate for the voltage sag, however, then you're on the upper insta-flash edge. I seem to recall a nearly 50% flash rate on fresh 4x123's.

If you run it in a 2D light on twin stacks of 3x123, it cuts the amp load in half and doubles your runtime to around 44 minutes.

For comparison
The Surefire Px1 bulbs draw 2.2a to 2.3a (advertised runtime @ 20 minutes)
The Carley 1057 draws 2.00a = estimated 26 minutes of runtime
The Carley 1499 draws 1.84a = estimated 30 minutes of runtime
The GH24 draws 1.70a = estimated 33 minutes runtime
The Surefire Px0 lamp draws 1.1a to 1.2a (advertised runtime @ 60 minutes)

In the meantime, this will give you a fairly good idea of runtime...

[edited] for runtime figures


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Shuey2002 -

I better run another test on the CA1057. Looks like others are getting better results.

Greg -

That was WA12*7*4 that was going orange on 3 new Bat. Stat. CR123s in less than two minutes. 

BTW, got your package. Thank you! Did you get mine? The CA809 is very happy in a dk grn 3C. That thing can really dial in tight. I can now see some trees I couldn't see before because of the forest. I liked the CA1057 very much. It responds to focusing very well. Has this inner corona thing that will trade density with the hotspot. I'll retest @ 3X123.

I need to go look at your bulb thread for availibility. I keep getting ideas.

- Jeff


----------



## litho123 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*



Icebreak said:


> Greg -
> 
> That was WA12*7*4 that was going orange on 3 new Bat. Stat. CR123s in less than two minutes.
> 
> ...


 
The 1274 on 3x123 is underdriven which would account for the yellow/orange color.

I did get your pkg...I haven't had time to pop them in and see the results...

I assume you are running the 809 on 4x123 which is fine... BUT try adding a Lithium AA. It really perks up the brightness!

Greg


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Litho: Thanks for the info on the sag and runtimes. Can you estimate the 1499 on 3x123's runtime? 

PM sent addy


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

I am on the same set of 123's and I been using mine for a long time and its still bright. I had it running for quite a while- I shot all those beam shots of the reflectors which took quite a bite of time as you can guess. I don't think I am at full power but there is pleanty of juice left- enough to give me a 20,000 lux reading with a HOP reflector.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

Hi all! I received the new 1057 bulb from Litho123. Thank you very much 

My preliminary observation is that this bulb is on the lower end of the output scale. I hope to take measurements and post some good beamshot later this evening.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*

PICS!!! Still getting use to my new fully manual 8.5mp digial camera so these are fair for first time beam shots. I hope to improve my skill as I shoot more.

There should be FIVE indoor and FIVE outdoor pictures that come up. I'm using imageshack to link them and my celphone for uploading so I'll have to check them out tomorrow. Enjoy 

This first set is a 30-foot distance down a hall. Yes the stock mag usability actually looked just like the photos. (as did the other beamshots)
The camera was next to the Mag but I zoomed 4X to the eye chart to better examine the beam centers.


 -- Stock Mag2C --


 -- 1057p --


 -- GH24 --


 -- 612 --


 -- 1499 --

For these outdoor shots I tried to focus the beam to its widest without any donut or black spot in the center. 
The distance is about 30-yards to the corner of the fence.


 -- Stock Mag2C --


 -- 1057p -- 

 -- GH24 -- 

 -- 612 --


 -- 1499 --


----------



## Rommul (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info*



CromagNet said:


> PICS!!! Still getting use to my new fully manual 8.5mp digial camera so these are fair for first time beam shots. I hope to improve my skill as I shoot more.
> 
> There should be FIVE indoor and FIVE outdoor pictures that come up. I'm using imageshack to link them and my celphone for uploading so I'll have to check them out tomorrow. Enjoy
> 
> ...



Trying to clean up Cromags post

I hope everyone can see the pics now.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the beam shots, CromagNet! :rock:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks guys 

I got tired of waiting on my slow connection last night and also forgot to give you the LUX readings.

1057p = 16,000 LUX @ 1m

Could someone please add info about this bulb as to volts, watts etc and a link where to find them?

Here are a few more pics! Enjoy 

THis one shows the FOUR bulbs up close. 
(from left to right) -- CL-612, GH24, CL-1499, 1057p --




This is the set of parts.




This is the acrilyc tube to help hold the CR123's


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh forgot one more thing to help view these better in your browsers... for gosh sakes,

HIT THE F11 KEY!!


----------



## Lightedge (Oct 22, 2005)

I use 4 Nicad 1/2 sub C's and drive a WA1183 bulb. This is much brighter than the 3x123/GH24 set-up I've run in the past. Judging from the beam shots, I'd guess that the WA1183 is brightest of everything. Of course, you must buy the batteries and a charger like the Maha C777 II.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info Lightedge! I wasn't aware of the NiMH setup you mentioned and it sound like a nice package. 

What prompted me to start looking for this CR123 setup was to have a light that can sit in a box or car for a long time using lithium primary cells for shelf-life. I wish I had a runtime ploting doowah to hook up so I can measure all of these bulbs with accuracy.

[edit] 
So after looking at these pics and swapping out the bulbs etc I like the Carley setup. It looks to me that the CL-612 Krypton can focus to a little wider hotspot than the CL-1499 Xenon. Maybe because of the shape and size of the larger 612 bulb. I think they will both have a similar runtime of approximately 30-minutes so I would probably choose the 612 using the stock mag reflector but would probably go with the 1499 if I had a Carley textured reflector or if I tried to frost the 1499 bulb. 

Maybe I'll do some runtime testing since it's probably a short 30-minutes anyway and I have a bunch of CR123's to burn


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 23, 2005)

Specs for the CA1057p 6.0v 2.00a MSCP 19 Life 200 hrs Color temp 2900
Available at The Carley catalog http://www.carleylamps.com/

**Thanks again to Litho123 for the Bulb and the spex 

*Since this is such an easy mod even for a noob like me, I'll pass along this bulb in continuing the CPF spirit that Litho123 has started. Just send me a PM with your address*


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just my luck, you're giving away a 1057P when it appears (according to the data on this thread) that what I really should have bought was a 1499 instead of the 1057..  

Hopefully someone will come along and give this bulb a good home..


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 23, 2005)

Schuey2002 said:


> Just my luck, you're giving away a 1057P when it appears (according to the data on this thread) that what I really should have bought was a 1499 instead of the 1057..
> 
> Hopefully someone will come along and give this bulb a good home..


LOL The 1499 will become available before you know it or someone will sell some on BST (like Litho123 when he gets more) You need to keep in CPF spirit, which is, when posed with a choice... ALWAYS GET BOTH. 




*** Additional information update ***
I was trying to do a limited runtime test. The modded 2C with CL-612, after about 5-minutes got pretty darn hot sitting there all by its lonesome. So I turned it off and opened it up to check the batteries, which were pretty hot to the touch. Might have melted the stock reflector parts etc if left on to 50% runtime. Not sure about the safety at this point.

*Any comments from the veterans?*

.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 24, 2005)

CromagNet said:


> You need to keep in CPF spirit, which is, when posed with a choice... ALWAYS GET BOTH.


I hadn't read anything about them prior to buying my 1057, otherwise I would have bought one..  


> *Any comments from the veterans?*


Oh, yeah, where were we? Vets, please continue this discussion.. :candle:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 24, 2005)

Schuey2002 said:


> I hadn't read anything about them prior to buying my 1057, otherwise I would have bought one..
> 
> Oh, yeah, where were we? Vets, please continue this discussion.. :candle:



No worries Schuey. I'll send you mine if you really need one ASAP just PM your Oregon Addy. Afterall JimH gave it to me to post some beamshots and test results.

And jump right in on the hot battery topic


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, CromagNet, but I can't accept it. I don't want to make it look like I was using this thread just to get a free bulb. I'll just wait until Litho123 has some more for sale. Besides, I'm still waiting on a C-cell host (that I purchased on this board eons ago,  ) to arrive. So, I have no way of using your (or even my) bulb even if I wanted to..  

Since I really have nothing to add on "hot battery" issue, I'll clam up so this thread can steer back on course ( Plus, I'd rather not be accused of thread veer..)


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 24, 2005)

CromagNet -

6V * 1.7A 10.2W keeps you within the convention of 10W being the limit for Mag reflectors.

3 cr123 cells * 2.3 (under load) is 6.9V * 1.7A = 11.73W which puts you in the possible warping area. I wouldn't sweat it.

It was your photo that caused me to start trying to track down a CA1499 because it's so tiny. I want to try it in a smallhead HOTWIRE. I've got 1 good possibilty for 1. I wish I could find it and its' siblings on the Carley site. Looks a bit like a PM6 and I know Carley makes bulbs for Pelican.

Schuey2002 -

Please don't step out of this thread. You are contributing greatly to it and fellas, I think this may be the best 3X123 Mag2C thread to date.

--------------

- Jeff


----------



## Niteowl (Oct 24, 2005)

CromagNet,

Love the info as I recently decided to try the basic 2C "mod" myself. The Home Depot has the 2C's for a good price so I picked a couple up. 

The bulb I'm using is the RS KPR112. I doubt it comes close in performance to the bulbs you are using, but at $1.39 my budget can handle the apparently short life span. I went through one set of cells (well over 1hr.) and 10-15 min. into the next set before it blew. I'd probably just change the bulb with the cells next time. That said, I'm looking for a bulb that's a little more robust and I suspect the 1499 might be the answer, but the 30min. runtime might be an issue. Was that for all the bulbs you tried? Would the 1057 run longer?

I'd be courious to see how the humble KPR112 stacks up against the 1499 and 1057. Any chance of you trying the KPR112? Other than the poor beam quality, I thought the KPR112 held up rather well against my SF 9P/KT throw wise but the SF's beam was more usable as it lit up a larger area with even brightness.

One last thought, in the picture of your parts, I can't tell if you clipped your spring. I experianced heavy dimpling in the bottom of the cells so I had a friend machine the tailcap so the spring sat in an 1/8" further to make up for the difference in length of the cells.

Again, great thread with the pics!


----------



## Rommul (Oct 24, 2005)

I am curious where people buy metal reflectors for these lights.

I have a 2c with a KPR112.

I haven't run through a set of batteries yet but apparently they suck juice and have a low lamp life (15 hours according to the package).

I have a KPR118 in the tailcap as a backup.

Anyone have an idea what would be a good bulb that produces a similar amount of light but with a longer shelf life.

I don't need a big light right now (this is my first serious light) if I do I can build something later.

I am probably going to pick up some more KPR112's this week (say 4) anyway so I am just asking some questions.

Anyone have any idea about runtime on the GH24's with 3 CR123?


----------



## litho123 (Oct 24, 2005)

Light-edge.com currently has the aluminum reflectors in stock.


Aluminum reflectors come in assorted finishes. 
SMOOTH, (undercoat & aluminize) - This finish mimics the stock Maglite reflector, uglies and all. Some feel that this gives the best throw in terms of distance. 
The Orange Peel coatings vary from LIGHT, MEDIUM, to HEAVY coating. 
LIGHT ORANGE PEEL (LOP) – Some smearing of the “uglies” The hotspot is a bit more uniform. Some feel there is a small loss in distance throw vs. the SMOOTH finish. 
MEDIUM ORAGE PEEL (MOP) – More smearing of the “uglies” The hotspot is a bit more uniform/larger than the LOP. Some feel there is a small loss in distance throw vs. the LOP finish. Some feel that this is the best tradeoff and is starting to have that surefire type hotspot. 
HEAVY ORANGE PEEL (HOP) – Further smearing of the “uglies” The hotspot is a bit more uniform/larger than the MOP. Some feel there is a small loss in distance throw vs. the MOP finish. 
Sales in order of popularity: MOP (50%) LOP (25%) SMOOTH (15%) HOP (10%) 


CAMMED (adjustable) vs. CAMLESS (fixed) 

CAMMED OPERATION 
The stock Maglite has a cammed reflector…as you rotate the head, your focus varies from flood to narrow to flood to narrow… The angled cam at the rear of the reflector is what is doing that. Otokayama, Fivemega, Light-edge, and others have made limited quantities of cammed aluminum reflectors to use with the superbulbs and sometimes are hard to find. They generally are more expensive than the camless reflectors. 

CAMLESS OPERATION 
The camless reflectors do not have the cam. It has to be focused by other means. We have to use focusing shims to obtain the focus you want. Most people like a nice, narrow beam for maximum throw. Focus shims are added until you have the desired focus. It is very easy. Once the light is focused and reassembled, the focus does not change despite rotating the head. Having operated both, I prefer not having the cam. You set it, then forget it until you change bulbs. 

RE: the KPR112
I got tired of replacing them like candy as they popped so frequently. I went to Meijer and picked up a 2-pak of Mag 5-cell bulbs for 3.99 and use those instead. You get about 90+ minutes of runtime on a set of batts. My dad is on his 4th set of batts without a blown bulb to replace.


----------



## WhiteHot (Oct 24, 2005)

I wenthe the KPR112/113 route for a while and was also tired of popping bulbs. Seemed to happen every time I went to show someone the light. I am currently running a CA1499 in one of them (my fun light) and a 6 cell mag Xenon star in the other that is in my truck (my reliable, long runtime light). Havent found the 5 cell krypton mag bulb in a store yet. I have some protected 18650 cells on order from AW. Cant wait till I get those so I can run the 1499 without any guilt. I have a feeling I am going to need some more 1499's after I get the cells though.

I have a KIU C-cell bipin holder just waiting to be installed. I still havent figured out what I want to do with it but I know I want it to be a protectred rechargeable lithium solution. The LO Pelican bulb looks good in a 2C. Lightedge had a suggestion for the WA 1336 in the 3C in another thread that looked pretty good too. Hey lightedge, carry some of the pelican bulbs and the CA1499's will ya


----------



## Rommul (Oct 24, 2005)

litho123 said:


> Light-edge.com currently has the aluminum reflectors in stock.
> 
> 
> Aluminum reflectors come in assorted finishes.
> ...



Thanks man.




litho123 said:


> CAMMED (adjustable) vs. CAMLESS (fixed)
> 
> CAMMED OPERATION
> The stock Maglite has a cammed reflector…as you rotate the head, your focus varies from flood to narrow to flood to narrow… The angled cam at the rear of the reflector is what is doing that. Otokayama, Fivemega, Light-edge, and others have made limited quantities of cammed aluminum reflectors to use with the superbulbs and sometimes are hard to find. They generally are more expensive than the camless reflectors.
> ...



Yeah I get the concept of camless cammed but didn't know who had them.



litho123 said:


> RE: the KPR112
> I got tired of replacing them like candy as they popped so frequently. I went to Meijer and picked up a 2-pak of Mag 5-cell bulbs for 3.99 and use those instead. You get about 90+ minutes of runtime on a set of batts. My dad is on his 4th set of batts without a blown bulb to replace.



Thanks for the advice.

I have some 5 cell bulbs i was using until someone told me about the KPR112.

I certainly love the amount of life it gives out (like I said this is my first real light and this thing is amazing to me). I am going to see how long the 112 compared to the 118 I have in reserve then decide.

Thansk for the time.

You have any specific info on these focusing shims?

PS I see lightedge might have some of these shims.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 24, 2005)

AWESOME Info  

Ah, the Mag2C/3X123 combo. That's what originally drew me to CPF in the beginning. I've been using mine with 2 rechargeable C-cells and a Krypton bulb just for daughter (2 yrs old) to play with. They have no concept of turning it off when they're done with it and I didn't want the KPR112's burning through the carpet.  But the PVC spacer and bulbs are still in my lights case. 
Might have to get me some of those Carley bulbs and try it out again.


----------



## Mattman (Oct 24, 2005)

Rommul said:


> Anyone have an idea what would be a good bulb that produces a similar amount of light but with a longer shelf life.


Whitehot mentioned it, but I'll second the Mag Xenon star for 6 cell lights since it's not quite as rare as other bulbs mentioned in this thread. I keep that in the tail of my KPR112 light as a backup. It should last like a normal bulb since it'll be running within specs on 3x123. The fact that it's Xenon helps make it nearly as bright as the overdriven Krypton 5 cell KPR112 - in fact, it's pretty hard to tell which one's brighter, but I think the KPR112 is the winner.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Oct 24, 2005)

This thread has been awesome....

But... Could some one just gimmie the bottom line....

9p & N2 with an SRTH or a Mag 2C mod?

I just haven't seen it spelled out clearly yet... dat's all. Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 25, 2005)

StainlessSteel said:


> This thread has been awesome....
> But... Could some one just gimmie the bottom line....
> 9p & N2 with an SRTH or a Mag 2C mod?
> I just haven't seen it spelled out clearly yet... dat's all. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you.



Stainless, 

Bottom line, sheer performance-wise, the SRTH probably outdoes the Mag2C. 

IMHO, the cost of the Mag2C mod is negligible compared to a turbohead 3-cell SF. I can tell you first hand that the Mag2C, properly focused with the right bulb, will outthrow a P90 with a nice tight round hotspot. You could build a Mag2C right now for under $40 while walking through a hardware store. And it will be incredibly bright and tough and serve in all kinds of applications. The bang for the buck is incredible. Sputter the reflector with some clear gloss Krylon, get the Mag 6-cell Xenon bulb, you're good to go. I also used a smaller spring under the tailcap, just because after some rough use, my 2C squashes 123's with the stock spring.

If the SRTH is even an available option for you, there's no reason not to build a Mag2C to back it up.


----------



## Lightedge (Oct 25, 2005)

Bang for buck these 2C mods are tough to beat. Spend slightly more on one of the GH24 bulbs from reflectalite or one the Carley bulbs and you've got something that will compare very well to an 9V SF in terms of raw performance. The performance can be slickened up quite a bit if you install an aluminum reflector that I would be happy to sell you as well. See my website.

Fair warning though. I have not used the Carley bulbs but the GH24 gobbles up CR123's hungrily. Expect maybe 15-20 minutes per battery set.


----------



## Niteowl (Oct 25, 2005)

Stainless'

I must agree with sween1911's reply. I'm using a short lived RS KPR112 and stock reflector. I also have a new 9P/KT2. To be honest, I'm wondering if I want to keep th SF ($22 vs $150). For frequent use (with the 2C set-up I'm using), I'd stick with the SF. For something that is going to sit in the truck or a B.O.B., the 2C is perfect. I am considring a MOP/HOP reflector and better bulb which may determine whether or not I keep the SF.

SF with the 2C back up is a good way to go.


----------



## Rommul (Oct 25, 2005)

Mattman said:


> Whitehot mentioned it, but I'll second the Mag Xenon star for 6 cell lights since it's not quite as rare as other bulbs mentioned in this thread. I keep that in the tail of my KPR112 light as a backup. It should last like a normal bulb since it'll be running within specs on 3x123. The fact that it's Xenon helps make it nearly as bright as the overdriven Krypton 5 cell KPR112 - in fact, it's pretty hard to tell which one's brighter, but I think the KPR112 is the winner.



Thanks man.

I have only had this combo for less than a week and I am in love with it.

This is the bulbs you are talking about right?

http://www.action-lights.com/flashlights/maglite/accessories_and_bulbs/mag-num_star_lamp.asp?bhcp=1


----------



## Rommul (Oct 25, 2005)

Found a site that has some nice info on bub ratings at certain amperages.

http://www.kaykwong.com.hk/
http://www.kaykwong.com.hk/lp.html

Here is the page on the KPR112 and KPR118

http://www.kaykwong.com.hk/minidat05.html

How many amps would the 3xcr123 setup be running at with the KPR112?

Is there a way to calculate this?

I am trying to figure out what kind of lumens this setup is pushing.


----------



## WhiteHot (Oct 28, 2005)

I received my protected 18650's from AW yesterday.I wanted to try the cells with my CA1499. After all, that would be a pretty darn nice light in terms of cost of construction, brightness, and runtime. I removed the anodizing on the tailcap with a dremel tool, slid out my PVC adapter for my 123's since the 18650's were to large in diameter to fit, and went to trial fit the cells. I staarted to screw down the tailcap and it hit the cells before it was tight, probably about another 1/16" to go. This was without a spring, ball of foil, etc. in there. I ended up loosening the switch assembly, popping the C-clip out of its groove, and sliding the switch forward about 3/16". I wanted to leave room for a spring. When I did this, I had to trim the tail end of the switch body so that the switch boot would stil fit.

BTW: The switch is fine without the C-clip as long as the set screw is good and tight. 

For testing, I threw a ball of tinfoil in the tailcap and tightened the tailcap with the cells in place. I clicked the button and there was a quick blip of light. Clicked again, nothing. Waited a few minutes and clicked again, and there was another short burst of light. I clicked about 5 times and it fired up. I guess the current protection was kicking in. The batteries were not charged any more than when they came from AW. I threw them on the charger and after about 4 hours I tried again. This time everything was fine. I threw them back on the charger and went to bed. I woke up and they weren't finished charging yet. I will report back when I have more news on this configuration. I have some Pelican bulbs on order. I want to see if the low output Big D SLA bulb will work. And I have a 5 cell mag coming for the high output bulb


----------



## Tesla (Oct 28, 2005)

Every KPR112 I've tried has insta-flashed on me. The KPR118 seems to work fine, but I think I'm going to try one of the GH24 frosted bulbs for more/smoother light. I'd estimate the runtime with that bulb on 3x123 at about 50 minutes...correct?


----------



## WhiteHot (Oct 28, 2005)

With the GH24 your run time will be more like 20-30 minutes. If you are looking for about an hour of runtime you should try the Mag 6 cell Xenon bulb or the 5 cell krypton.

And ya, the KPR112/113's flash all the time. I have about 10 spares that will probably never see any action cuz they just frustrate me.


----------



## Nasty (Oct 31, 2005)

I got a pewter 2c host today and set up a KPR112 3x123...nice light! How bright is a Mag85 compared to this? Twice as bright? Twice the throw? Marginally observable?

I was outside after dark for Halloween and had a plane fly overhead and the light reached it...I was amazed.


----------



## not2bright (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 2C 3x123, currently stock reflector and lens.

I have been messing with this mod for a few weeks and have found the following:

Mag Xenon 6 cell: white, nice output, OK beam.

Petzl Zoom 6v Xenon: instaflash :-(

RS KPR112: bad beam, OK output

Mag Krypton 5 cell: whiter than the KPR112, good output, good beam.

The Mag Krypton 5 cell isn't as white as the Xenon, but for some reason has the best beam quality, and great output. Maybe the KPR112 I got was a dud.

Found a bunch of (2) packs of the Mag 5 cell Krypton bulbs locally, for $.97 at ****s Sporting Goods. Actually they had 2,3,4,5, and 6 cell (2) packs of the White-Star all were reduced to $.97. 

So for $.49 (vs. the $1.39 RS KPR112) the Krypton Mag works quite well for my setup. I have the 6 cell Xenon in the tail providing backup.

I am trying to get my hands on a CL-612 and CL-1499 for comparison. I have emailed Carley and am waiting on a response. Otherwise I guess these things aren't available anywhere? :shrug:


----------



## Nasty (Nov 2, 2005)

BTW...is it illegal to illuminate aircraft with a regular flashlight? I know you are not allowed to do it with a laser...

I am very interested in the difference between the KPR112 and the CL-1499.

Anyone have beamshots or numbers for this pair?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info Not2Bright! Great find on all those bulbs too 

Thanks to all for adding more good info to build on this theme. BTW, If someone sends me a KPR112, I'll post some more beamshots.

Also... I went to my local craft supply store to but some glass etching goop but they had the stuff under lock and key but lost the key. So I'll try to get some in the next day or so and frost a bulb or two. Currently I'm trying out a UCL LDF lens to get a nice flood light effect with good results. But we need comparison pics when I get these bulbs frosted.

Now I'm just trying to find some extra runtime. Stay tuned 

.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd be a LOT more eager to jump at a 2C mod if it could accept Pila or Wolf Eyes 168 cells (67mm long). The inability of the 2C to accept these cells is what prompted FiveMega to offer his 2-1/2C Mod. Alas, that mod is no longer available.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 2, 2005)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I'd be a LOT more eager to jump at a 2C mod if it could accept Pila or Wolf Eyes 168 cells (67mm long). The inability of the 2C to accept these cells is what prompted FiveMega to offer his 2-1/2C Mod. Alas, that mod is no longer available.



ModaMag is selling his 1C cutdown mags right now. Might have a couple left... You could make the Pila 1C mod easily then. 

Check BST


----------



## not2bright (Nov 2, 2005)

I sputtered the stock reflector on my 2C Mag last night.

Wow, what a difference! I had the clear acrylic laying around so I thought I would give it a try. I just lightly misted the clear on to the reflector until it looked like a textured reflector. That "smoothed out", or softened the hotsopt and spill nicely and it doesn't seem to have lost any throw.

Lets' see:

$15 - 2C host ($14.97 @ Lowes)
$.49 - bulb (Mag Krypton 5 cell 2pk $.97 @ ****'s Sporting Goods)
$.45 - 6" clear vinyl tubing from Lowes
$3 - 3 Battery Station CR123
Free - leftover clear acrylic spray

For a $19 this is an incredible great light that everyone should try.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 2, 2005)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I'd be a LOT more eager to jump at a 2C mod if it could accept Pila or Wolf Eyes 168 cells (67mm long). The inability of the 2C to accept these cells is what prompted FiveMega to offer his 2-1/2C Mod. Alas, that mod is no longer available.



Isnt the 168A the same size as a regulated 18650? I fit a pair of those inside of my 2C. I just had to slide the switch forward a few mm's and then mod it a bit so it would accept the switch boot. This did require popping the c clip holding the switch out but :shrug: it still works fine. Remove the anodizing from the tailcap, cut down a spring from the hardware store and you are done.

I guess the 2 1/2 C is simpler (if you have the money) but this mod was essentially free


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 2, 2005)

WhiteHot said:


> Isnt the 168A the same size as a regulated 18650?
> 
> No. Pila's 168A is 67mm vs. 65mm.





> I just had to slide the switch forward a few mm's and then mod it a bit so it would accept the switch boot. This did require popping the c clip holding the switch out but :shrug: it still works fine. Remove the anodizing from the tailcap, cut down a spring from the hardware store and you are done.


You've just described two, maybe three tasks that are beyond me. However, in other threads two CPFers have volunteered to deanodize for me. 

WhiteHot, you haven't mentioned what you used to hold the 16850 cells in place. PVC from the hardware store?


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 2, 2005)

Cromagnet -

PM me your delivery address and I'll send a KPR-112.

_"Mag Krypton 5 cell: whiter than the KPR112, good output, good beam."_
_ - _*not2bright*

For the less expensive, longer run-time versions I think not2bright has a good plan. Mag Krypton 5 cell white star installed and the Mag Krypton 6 cell white star in the tailcap. Sputter the original reflector.

------------------------

- Jeff


----------



## Rommul (Nov 2, 2005)

Icebreak said:


> Sputter the original reflector.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> - Jeff



What does this mean? How would I do this?


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 2, 2005)

Sigman discusses the technique in_this_thread_In_H/M.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 2, 2005)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> WhiteHot, you haven't mentioned what you used to hold the 16850 cells in place. PVC from the hardware store?



I just used some clear 5/8" ID vinyl tubing from the HW store.


----------



## not2bright (Nov 2, 2005)

Icebreak said:


> Cromagnet -
> 
> PM me your delivery address and I'll send a KPR-112.
> 
> ...




Jeff,

One small correction. I am running the Mag Xenon 6 cell in the tailcap. I am sure the 6 cell Krypton would work as well, but the Mag 6 cell Xenon is VERY white.

Actually for the runtime and bulb life, the 6 cell Xenon seems great. The 5 cell Krypton just has a bit more "WOW" factor.

In any fashion this is a great mod. Especially with the sputtered reflector.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 2, 2005)

I got my Big D SLA bulbs today. I put the LO bulb in the 2C with protected 18650's and it took a few clicks to fire up. I took a pic of the following (left to right):

ROP (5C) BigD SLA HO, LOP, and BF lens
ROP mini: 2C Mag w/protected 18650, Big D LO, UCL, and SMO reflector
2C Mag, 3x123, CA1499, UCL, SMO reflector 




I like the CA1499 waaaaaaay better.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 2, 2005)

not2bright -

Dang it. I don't like making mistakes like that.

Krypton5C on point. Xenon6C back up.

Very good plan.

WhiteHot -

Nice beamshots. Thanks for bringing them.

---------------

- Jeff


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 3, 2005)

Icebreak said:


> Cromagnet -
> 
> PM me your delivery address and I'll send a KPR-112.
> 
> - Jeff



CHEERS to Jeff for offering to send me a bulb to add to the testing. :thumbsup:

I'll stop at Ace hardware tomorrow and see if they have any 5D or 6D bulbs. Maybe they might have the KPR-112 :shrug:


----------



## not2bright (Nov 3, 2005)

CromagNet-

Do you want me to send you a 5cell Mag Krypton for testing? It seemed much better than the KPR112 I tried (I only tried one).


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a bunch of the KPR's too. I can compare them to a the Xenon 6 cell, a CA1499, a BigD SLA low output, and the GH24 if anyone is interested. Just let me know what combos you would like to see since I only have 2, 2C hosts.

I also have 2 5 cell bulbs from a stock mag 5C. Are those krypton stars?


----------



## Rommul (Nov 3, 2005)

Icebreak said:


> Sigman discusses the technique in_this_thread_In_H/M.



Thanks.

That doesn't sound like something I want to try.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 3, 2005)

WhiteHot said:


> I have a bunch of the KPR's too. I can compare them to a the Xenon 6 cell, a CA1499, a BigD SLA low output, and the GH24 if anyone is interested. Just let me know what combos you would like to see since I only have 2, 2C hosts.
> 
> I also have 2 5 cell bulbs from a stock mag 5C. Are those krypton stars?



Hey! Great stuff WH! Let's see the 6cell/1499 and the SLA/GH24 and anything else you can manage 

PM Sent for 5Cell- Thanks


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 3, 2005)

Just dropped a KPR112 and a Krypton5C Whitestar in a mailer to Cromagnet. Maybe it gets there by Tuesday or so.

I can't tell you about the gas but here's what I see with two Mag 6cell bulbs:

The envelopes (glass) are shaped differently.

The factory installed 6C has "6 Cell Japan" on the base, the WhiteStar Has "MAG + HK1F3" on the base. The WhiteStar's filament is longer and has a thicker spiral than the Original Equipment lamp. The WhiteStar is potted in a light yellow material, the OE is in a light blue material. The WhiteStar is manufactured in Hong Kong. The OE, Japan. (The KPR118, often confused with the Mag 6C OEM, has KR 7.2V 0.7A on the base, uses brown potting and is made in China. It's big fat filament takes care of do-nut holes)

Oh yes, that Xenon Mag-Num Star not2bright was talking about? Other than being the most ridiculously named lamp on the planet, it is made with higher quality than the OE and the WhiteStar...they just don't like overdrive much. Who wants a Numbstar? Well, they _are_ nice lamps. They are manufactured in Mexico.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 3, 2005)

So here is what I came up with. I converted both of my 2C's back to 3x123 with the stock reflector and UCL. They were all using fresh Panasonic CR123's.

The pic below is of the bulbs in the order I took the beamshots in.
CA1499, GH24, KPR112, 6 cell Xenon Star, 5 Cell stock mag, BigD SLA low output




I used the CA1499 as the reference in all shots. It is always on the right. The wall was 8 ft away. The camera settings were underexposed and help constant

GH24




KPR112




6 cell Xenon Star




5 Cell stock mag bulb




BigD SLA low




Enjoy.


----------



## Nasty (Nov 3, 2005)

None seen terrible...are they much different in person? Is the trouble of finding the PR 1499 worthwhile? I thought I saw numbers that showed the 1499 blowing away the others, but it isn't obvious to me from the pics...???


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, WhiteHot.

I opened up two ImageShack windows to do an over and under comparison. That 1499 has a well defined, dense hotspot. G24 looks like second place for beam quality. The effort is again appreciated.

Nasty -

It's true. Sometimes white wall shots can be a little challenging to read. What is good about them is showing beam structure. One can then kind of imagine what they will do when projected out into a real world setting.

One thing is certain. All of those are better than a stock Mag 6D with stock 6 cell lamp. Stock Mag 3D wouldn't be in the competition at all.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 4, 2005)

If you can find it, the CA1499 is well worth it. Since the filament is smaller, it focuses better and throws further. It really is alot brighter than the rest of the bulbs in person. Go back and compare the hotspots. If the wall was further away, it would probably show better. Also notice how white the beam is compared to the rest. I think that the GH24 is the second favorite, especially when run on Lithium Ions. The KPR112 is really white, but if you look at the hotspot, it isnt all that, well, hot  I actually really dislike the bulb because it instaflashes A LOT. The Mag bulbs are just ok but the run times are really good. The jury is still out on the BigD SLA LO but it does throw a pretty good wall of light.

In the near future, I will do a few more beamshots with a target that is a bit further. That it where the CA1499 really, well, shines.

Edit: Just for fun, I decided to measure tailcap current of the bulbs. Here is what I found:
CA1499: 1.75A
GH24: 1.79A
KPR112: 0.93A
6 cell Xenon Star: 0.85A
5 Cell stock mag: 0.75A
BigD SLA low output: 1.87A

I also measured a TL-3 bulb at 1.16A. That is a really nice light for its size.


----------



## Hardball (Nov 4, 2005)

First ,my apologies for a subjective review, I am only an unenlightend newbie so what I am posting is only my perceptions and is not quantified with any technical data. 

Anyhow: 
My new friend Niteowl sent me some cool plastic tubing :thanks: today and I put together my new/old 2C saglite with the 3 X CR123 battery mod.

I added the rubber o-rings as he recommended and lit off a LWSA601U bulb from our friends in Ontario, CA; (couldn't find a 5 cell bulb to save my soul).


DANG! This thing is bright! I ran it outside against my old SF 8X and at fifty yards the new/old was considerably brighter than the the Surefire. It didn't throw as well at distance over 75 yards, but we are talking about a $20 light versus a $125 light, (when I bought it long ago). 

The other obvious distinction is the 8X uses NiCad's, but that is partly why I abandoned it in the first place.

I also picked up a Xenon 6 cell bulb and will report once I have a good take on that and when I finally get my TL-3's.

Hope this sheds a little more light.
Man, I really love that flashlight humor.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 4, 2005)

Hardball -

Congratulations on your first HotWire Mod!


----------



## farmall (Nov 4, 2005)

Where do you find CA1499 bulbs? After reading this thread I need a few.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 4, 2005)

Hardball said:


> First ,my apologies ...



Absolutely no apologies necessary. I am a newbie too. Glad you like your new toy


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 4, 2005)

Good to see you've put the tube to use already, Hardball. Be careful, from what I can tell, one can get carried away modding Mags in search of the baddest and brightest. 

This thread has proven very timely for me in several ways. I decide to crank things up a notch and ordered a MOP reflector (no cam) from Lightedge.com (about $21 shipped). It's a nice item. I may get a HOP when they're back in stock. What I did not realize is the hole for the bulb is much smaller than the stock cammed reflector. Stock sized bulbs won't fit so the information here has proved helpful in picking out an appropriate bulb. Looks like the 1499 or 1057 would be the most likely candidates. I think the Mag xenon bulbs would fit but don't seem to like being overdriven so I'll check out the 6 cell if I can find one. 

Whitehot, when you refer to the KPR112's instaflashing, is that after going through a set of cells? I'm only on my second one. The first died after one set and partway into another.



:thanks: to all for their input and especially the pics! Great thread CromagNet!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 4, 2005)

You guys RAWK!! :rock:

Well done WhiteHot 

I'm getting together with JimH and Modamag tomorrow night, so I might be able to bring a couple goodies to this thread this weekend :naughty:

I also bought a glass etching kit to frost some bulbs and beamshots will follow.

Here's a question. 
Where do you think I should frost the bulb in order to get the smoothest beam with the most throw? Sides or Tip or ???


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 4, 2005)

The KPR112's seem to instaflash every time you try to show someone the light  But seriously, as the bulb gets used, it tends to get weaker and instalflashing becomes more of a possibilty. I have had them blow right out of the bpackage. New batteries increase the odds of this happening.

As far as frosting goes, it probably depends on the shape of the glass. If the bulb has a "weird" tip, I would say start at the tip, test, then frost further and further down until you reach the desired effect.

Meeting with JimH and Modamag huh, any hints of what we could expect to see?


----------



## Nasty (Nov 4, 2005)

I think we need to set up a group buy for 1499s...

BTW, I have had my 3x123 112 (my first hotwire too, just got into flashlights a month ago) out every night since I wired it. I use it mostly to irritate the deer in the field behind my house. I have yet to instaflash a Radio Shack KPR112, although I did fry a 113 on it's first attempt. Luckily, I only bought 1 113 and 3 112s.

I am going to put together a couple more of these for friends as Xmas presents.

My next hotwire will be a 4x123 in a 2D Mag with the KPR 118. Can't wait to see what that looks like.


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 4, 2005)

CromagNet said:


> Here's a question.
> Where do you think I should frost the bulb in order to get the smoothest beam with the most throw? Sides or Tip or ???



If it helps any, the bulbs in my SF P90 and N2 LA's are frosted at the tips. SF uses the textured reflectors so YMMV. Does the stuff you're using actually etch the glass or coat it? Should be interesting either way!


----------



## litho123 (Nov 4, 2005)

The 1499 and 1057 currently are Xenon filled bulbs.

I have Carley testing them with a Xenon/Halogen mix so that the halogen cycle will keep them clean longer. I should have the results from Carley's testing next week.

I guess I should start a Feeler thread ...


----------



## Nasty (Nov 4, 2005)

Litho - as I just now posted in the other thread...I'm in for at least a couple, probably 4.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Nov 4, 2005)

WhiteHot said:


> Isnt the 168A the same size as a regulated 18650? I fit a pair of those inside of my 2C. I just had to slide the switch forward a few mm's and then mod it a bit so it would accept the switch boot. This did require popping the c clip holding the switch out but :shrug: it still works fine. Remove the anodizing from the tailcap, cut down a spring from the hardware store and you are done.
> 
> I guess the 2 1/2 C is simpler (if you have the money) but this mod was essentially free




The nonprotected 18650's do fit just fine in a 2c.
These also won't trip to "off" when you use a superbulb greater than 3 amps either.


----------



## danielo_d (Nov 4, 2005)

3rd_shift said:


> The nonprotected 18650's do fit just fine in a 2c.
> These also won't trip to "off" when you use a superbulb greater than 3 amps either.




Cool, that's good to know. I have a 2C Modded w/2 nonprotected 18500's. Bright, but not as much mAh as the 18650's. Also, they have the same length as C cells. [She sells C-shells by the C-shore.  ]

[Might get some 18650's later and chop the spring...  ] 


Danno


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 4, 2005)

3rd_shift said:


> The nonprotected 18650's do fit just fine in a 2c.
> These also won't trip to "off" when you use a superbulb greater than 3 amps either.



Personally, I will only use the bare lith ions if the device I am using them in has some form of built in protection. I like to be able to loan my lights to others without worrying about the lights or the operators. You can still get the protected cells to fit by doing a few mods similar to what I did here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97026

The protection circuit will trip with high power bulbs though.


----------



## theamazingrando (Nov 8, 2005)

After playing with the KPR112 and the 5 and 6 cell mag lamps I am wondering what I could gain by putting n a bi-pin adapter. Is that a worthwhile step-up? What bi-pin bulbs could give me more output?


----------



## Nasty (Nov 8, 2005)

I undertstood the main differences to be the ease of change, a wider selection of bulbs and the ability to provide better heat sinking.

Of course, I know even less about this stuff than I do Khukuri...


----------



## theamazingrando (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, if you don't know Khukuri either...maybe you can't help me then...it was my 21" Kumar Chitlangi I wanted to convert to bi-pin


----------



## Nasty (Nov 8, 2005)

Bad karma dude...you'd have to send it back to Nepal for a reblessing. 

Of course, they would also upgrade it to a nice Lion's Head version too...


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 9, 2005)

Nasty said:


> Litho - as I just now posted in the other thread...I'm in for at least a couple, probably 4.


Can I get a link to this thread by Litho123 please


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 9, 2005)

CromagNet said:


> Can I get a link to this thread by Litho123 please



I believe you're looking for THIS thread started by WhiteHot.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks NiteOwl! 

I've been very busy lately with work and travel so haven't been able to do the testing/frosting/mailing/beamshooting etc that I've wanted. Hoping to get there in a couple of days.

I was taking some LUX reading of the few bulbs that were sent to me and a some that were lying around.

Thanks to IceBreak and Not2Bright for these bulbs.
Can't remember who sent which bulb but I have a 5cell XE (Xenon I guess) It has a nice white beam which is much better than the KPR112 but might have a shorter runtime because of it. Also got a Mag 4-5cell HK which is nice. Beamshots upcoming in a few days 

OH! I almost forgot. I have a nice little mod I borrowed from JimH. It uses a WA1160 bulb and is a very nice light or is it the 609 hmmm. Anyway, I'll be taking some LUX readings and beamshots to compare with the previous bulbs. stay tuned...


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 10, 2006)

I just did this mod and purchased a couple 5 cell Xenon Mag bulbs and a 6 cell. I first popped in the 5 cell and hit the button...POOF! Instaflash! I'm pissed. I just paid $5 for the bulb at Ace Hardware. 

Next I tried the 6 cell it seemed to work just fine.

Should I risk putting in the other 5 cell or take it back and get another 6 cell in it's place? I'd hate to waste $10 just like that.

I am using surefire 123's BTW if that makes any difference.


----------



## Rommul (Apr 11, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> I just did this mod and purchased a couple 5 cell Xenon Mag bulbs and a 6 cell. I first popped in the 5 cell and hit the button...POOF! Instaflash! I'm pissed. I just paid $5 for the bulb at Ace Hardware.
> 
> Next I tried the 6 cell it seemed to work just fine.
> 
> ...



I think its easier to overdrive the 6 cell xenon than it is to overdrive the 5 cell with 3x123.

The 5 cell krypton does fine with 3 cells.

If you insist on having the whiteness of the xenon return the 5 cell and get a 6 cell.


----------



## WhiteHot (Apr 11, 2006)

Rommul said:


> I think its easier to overdrive the 6 cell xenon than it is to overdrive the 5 cell with 3x123.
> 
> The 5 cell krypton does fine with 3 cells.
> 
> If you insist on having the whiteness of the xenon return the 5 cell and get a 6 cell.



Yup.. exactly.


----------



## Padge (Apr 11, 2006)

Just as a reminder, don't forget a number of Target stores are clearing out their old stock of flashlights. My local store had Mag bulbs, regular and the MagnumStar reduced to $0.74. If nothing else, it's a good stock of backup bulbs.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 11, 2006)

Rommul said:


> I think its easier to overdrive the 6 cell xenon than it is to overdrive the 5 cell with 3x123.
> 
> The 5 cell krypton does fine with 3 cells.
> 
> If you insist on having the whiteness of the xenon return the 5 cell and get a 6 cell.



So which one will produce more light? The 5 cell Krypton or 6 cell Xenon?


----------



## Mattman (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know of any Xenons that like to be overdriven, so that's why the 5 cell Xenon went poof. The 6 cell Xenon bulbs work great with a 3x123, and if you want a little brighter, 5 cell Kryptons like the KPR112 will be do that, but it's so close that it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## Nasty (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the Surefires run a bit hotter than the average 123s as well...

Hey Mattman...I'm near the Beavercreek golf course!


----------



## Rommul (Apr 12, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> So which one will produce more light? The 5 cell Krypton or 6 cell Xenon?



Not sure.

I have never played with any 6 cell xenons.

Keep in mind that in addition to more light the promary benefit of overdriving incans is the whiteness of the light produced.

An overdriven white bulb may be more pleasing to your eye than a spec driven bulb that produces the same amount of light.

Personally I would go with the 5 cell krypton.


----------



## igabo (Apr 14, 2006)

Just completed this mod with 2x18650; works fine in a newer 2C mag I just bought. And from my experience, 5 cell kryptons and 6 cell xenon's aren't very different with this mod.


----------



## Rommul (Apr 15, 2006)

igabo said:


> Just completed this mod with 2x18650; works fine in a newer 2C mag I just bought. And from my experience, 5 cell kryptons and 6 cell xenon's aren't very different with this mod.



The xenon can be focused tighter though right?


----------



## Mattman (Apr 17, 2006)

Nasty said:


> Hey Mattman...I'm near the Beavercreek golf course!


I'm just a few miles away...but with traffic picking up out here, it won't be long before it's a major journey just to get to the mall!


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 6, 2006)

Is it possible to run the CA1499 on stock the stock reflector and lens? What is the watt rating on that bulb?



WhiteHot said:


> I got my Big D SLA bulbs today. I put the LO bulb in the 2C with protected 18650's and it took a few clicks to fire up. I took a pic of the following (left to right):
> 
> ROP (5C) BigD SLA HO, LOP, and BF lens
> ROP mini: 2C Mag w/protected 18650, Big D LO, UCL, and SMO reflector
> ...


----------



## Rommul (Sep 6, 2006)

bimemrboy318 said:


> Is it possible to run the CA1499 on stock the stock reflector and lens? What is the watt rating on that bulb?



It is said that the stock mag reflector is limited to 10 watts. After that melting of the finish or the reflector itself can occur.

Stock the CA1499 is a 6.0 volt 1.84amp bulb (11 watts)

Overdriven in the clasic for it is a 7.2 volt 1.84amp bulb (13 watts).

You would probably be ok for short burst with appropriate time in between bursts.

Personally I would buy a proper metal reflector say an MOP.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 6, 2006)

Rommul said:


> It is said that the stock mag reflector is limited to 10 watts. After that melting of the finish or the reflector itself can occur.
> 
> Stock the CA1499 is a 6.0 volt 1.84amp bulb (11 watts)
> 
> ...


 
But it seems that people are using the CA1499 with 3x123 cells so that would be 9V at 1.84 amps producing 16.5W!!! How's the reliability? I thought the ROP high and low mods required the use of NiMh cells to achieve 7.2V. I'd rather do a ROP or CA1499 with 3x123 cells so I can keep it until needed but wouldn't the voltage be too high?


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 6, 2006)

So if a CR 123 drops to 2.3V under load... what is the voltage drop for other cells... say a AA NiMH or a AA alkaline?





Icebreak said:


> CromagNet -
> 
> 6V * 1.7A 10.2W keeps you within the convention of 10W being the limit for Mag reflectors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rommul (Sep 6, 2006)

bimemrboy318 said:


> But it seems that people are using the CA1499 with 3x123 cells so that would be 9V at 1.84 amps producing 16.5W!!! How's the reliability? I thought the ROP high and low mods required the use of NiMh cells to achieve 7.2V. I'd rather do a ROP or CA1499 with 3x123 cells so I can keep it until needed but wouldn't the voltage be too high?



When you pull the kind of amperage need to run a CA1499 the voltage of the primary CR123 cells will sag significantly so the voltage going to the bulb will be less than 9volts.

You can run an ROP low with 2 protected 18650 cells from AW.

The ROP high will necessitate 6 NIMH (you could use unprotected cells but I wouldn't recommend that).

If you want a light that can lay around without losing charge get a 2C mag and use 2 protected 18650 cells and use eithe rthe CA1499 or the ROP low. Get a nice metal reflector ($25-30) and you should be set.


----------



## WhiteHot (Sep 6, 2006)

I run it with the stock reflector and it is fine so far. The bulb is really small so the hottest part is pretty far away from the reflector.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 12, 2006)

Withdrawn





WhiteHot said:


> If you can find it, the CA1499 is well worth it. Since the filament is smaller, it focuses better and throws further. It really is alot brighter than the rest of the bulbs in person. Go back and compare the hotspots. If the wall was further away, it would probably show better. Also notice how white the beam is compared to the rest. I think that the GH24 is the second favorite, especially when run on Lithium Ions. The KPR112 is really white, but if you look at the hotspot, it isnt all that, well, hot  I actually really dislike the bulb because it instaflashes A LOT. The Mag bulbs are just ok but the run times are really good. The jury is still out on the BigD SLA LO but it does throw a pretty good wall of light.
> 
> In the near future, I will do a few more beamshots with a target that is a bit further. That it where the CA1499 really, well, shines.
> 
> ...


----------



## pizzaman (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is the recipe I have settled on for my 2c/3 cr123 upgrades. Personally I place a premium on reliability, efficiency and usefulness (OK, boring) over brute force, showboating and short lifespan (but way cool). My choice in light components reflects my personal preferences.

(1) 2c mag-lite. The colored versions (purple, bluish/purplish, and pewter) are much cooler when modded.

I use O-rings on the outside of the battery adapter tube (pvc pipe) for a more professional finish (compared to wrapping with tape).

I unscrew the head and remove the O-ring on the body. I replace this with an oversized O-ring (be sure to use some silicone grease). This adds extra friction to the head ensuring the focus stays where I put it. I leave it set for the tightest hotspot. 

I used to sputter the reflectors, but after trying frosting the bulbs, I will never go back. Frosting is faster and more foolproof. It seems to provide a tighter hotspot as well. (I still sputter, but only in mag-lites that I have installed the new MagLED bulb. The sputtering really helps eliminate the LED beam artifacts). 

I have settled on the 6V xenon magnum star bulb for this upgrade. It has the best combo of light output/availability/runtime/bulb life. 

I have so far stuck with the stock reflector and lens, but may try one of the glass lenses when I get the chance.

I use a conductive/anti-oxidant grease on all accessible electrical connections.

This mod is too cool and too easy. A great way to get started on modding.

Cheers, TR


----------



## ocharry (Sep 14, 2006)

so guys,, i been reading as much of this stuff as i can ,, and to just be honest most of it is just numbers,,, i haven't been here doing this for very long and i love this stuff,,,i have made a 2c-3cr123,,,but i have a 4d kripton bulb in it why i hasn't poofed yet i don't know ,, i'm waiting on a 6d magstar but it hasn't got here yet,,, i want to frost the 6d,,, anyway to the question,,, i think i want to do this mod with some rechargable rcr123 cells ,,, but from what i'm reading they are a higher starting voltage than standard cells making for a poofed magstar6d,,, and i have read on other threads that rcr123 may not be the hot set up,,,,,,so can i do this? put 3rcr123 cells in a 2c host..... and if i can what bulb will take the early high voltage and still make lots of light??? you know some of the stuff i read that you guy are talking about is way out in left field for me,,,, but i can't seem to stop reading it,,,some of it i understand ,,,some of it i don't ..... so what do you guys think ,,,can i do this or should i just do the standard mod and love it??? thanks

ocharry


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 14, 2006)

Use a 6 cell krypton bulb. You'll be overdriving that using the R123s. That's like running the 5 cell krypton bulb with 123s.


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 14, 2006)

Remember that there are also differences among the different batteries as far as the voltage they can supply under load. Check out this sticky on Li-ion batteries for more info.


----------



## bxstylez (Sep 14, 2006)

all of this talk about the cl-1499 bulb and the 3xcr123 mod for the mag 2c makes me want to try out the mod..

i tried to google for the bulb, but couldnt find any info
anyone knows where i can order these kinda bulbs, whether online, or at a retail store?

how much do they sell for?
how much lumens does it throw out using 3 lithium primaries in a mag 2c body?


----------



## ocharry (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks mudman ,, i was lookng at those charts last night and some of the other stickies about the rcr-123 bats..... that's why i came here and ask,,,, so what kind of amperage will the 6 cell kripton bulb be drawing???? and where can i get these?? radio shack?? home depot around here only has 5 cell kriptons,,,,, maybe i can find some and not have to order them..... also i was thinking of the powerizer 750mah with the charger,,, or i found some that were 900mah and a charger,,,, i think it was at battery station,,,, they were about the same money......these battries ar going to be around 10.6-8 stating volts,,,,, that's a pretty good overdrive,,,,, but the 5 cell is from 7.5 volts to 9 ,,,, so it might just make it thanks
ocharry


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 3, 2006)

A bump for the Noobs.


----------



## mudman cj (Nov 3, 2006)

Litho123 is selling potted halogen filled H1499p bulbs here. They run nicely off of 2 Li-ion rechargeables (7.2V). In a mag 2C body you could easily fit two 18500s and some are able to squeeze in two 18650s. Since this bulb draws 1.84A @ 7.2V you should carefully consider the risks of running it from primaries before doing it.

These bulbs put out enough heat to melt a stock reflector, so this is a perfect excuse to upgrade! The link has lumens info and there are other posts showing beam comparisons. Most prefer this bulb to the ROP.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 3, 2006)

mudman cj said:


> Litho123 is selling potted halogen filled H1499p bulbs here. They run nicely off of 2 Li-ion rechargeables (7.2V). In a mag 2C body you could easily fit two 18500s and some are able to squeeze in two 18650s. Since this bulb draws 1.84A @ 7.2V you should carefully consider the risks of running it from primaries before doing it.



I have been running this combo for a long time. I still have some of my original CL1499's and the new H1499s. This is one of my favorite combos in terms of output, form factor, and runtime. I HIGHLY recommend it


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey guys - just looking for a little info/help. I am looking to put either Carley H1499p or 1057p in my Mag 2C. I will be running it with 3x123's. As it is now, I am running a RS KPR112 with the stock reflector. It is ok, but I want more light (for cheap anyways:naughty: ). What reflector should I be looking for to enhance the throw and which Carley bulb will work the best? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tidra (Nov 11, 2006)

Great, I was lucky owner of Mag-Lite 2C and I was very satisfied for a quite a few years until today I found this topic on forum, where you all do some amazing things to mod this cute little flashlight of my. How dare you. Now I am not satisfied anymore and I want to mod my too.
Of course I read all the things you write in this post, but somehow I am not familiar wit quite a few things, because some of this stuff is total techno-buble for me.
Correct me if I am wrong, but from my point of view it would be easiest way to mod:
- Mag 6 cell xenon or krypton and 3x123
- Mag 5 cell krypton and 2x 18650
do I need to buy new reflector for any of that mod. 

Anyone try this one is it worth the money?
MagLite 3-Watt LED Lamp Modules http://flashlightsunlimited.com/magbulbs.htm
or
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=007&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=170047480708&rd=1&rd=1

Thank you
I.

ps: the more I read the more I like this mod stuff, I think you just poisoned me


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Tidra,

Welcome to CPF. You can actually use the 5 cell bulb with 3x123s too it's just a little bit more volatile but the output is whiter. As for the Mag-Lite 3-Watt LED Lamp Modules, they won't even compare to the 5 cell bulb with 3x123s. The incan will smoke the LED output-wise.

-LT


----------



## mudman cj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tidra - I suggest the 2x18650 with 5 cell krypton or 6 cell xenon, it's a great first mod and well worth the money and effort. You don't need to replace the reflector either if using a mag bulb. They stick the same reflector in a 6 cell mag.


----------



## Tidra (Nov 13, 2006)

My first mod,… Mag 2C 


Like many virgins I lost my mod virginity in the car. I was so impatient and could not wait till get home,… and it vas sweet, short and in the end painful,… because my first bulb went off in a split second. 3x 123 was too much for 5 cell krypton bulb. In second attempt again in the car I use 6 cell bulb and there was a light.
Of course I could not buy 5 cell xenon in the store and also the price for one 5 cell krypton was much higher than I paid for 2x 6 cell bulb, and the difference was obvious, 5 cell had like small lens on the top of the bulb and the 6 cell bulb was looking like one I have original in the Mag 2C.

This was my first attempt to mod something and I was angry because I can’t buy 18650 cells and charger, so I am forced to order online, but this is quite expensive for me because of shipping cost to Slovenia and customs which I have to pay if the price + shipping cost is higher tan $25.

Can someone please explain it to me like I am 5 years old, what is the different between unprotected and protected 18650 cells? In the store I get very strange look when I mentioned 18650 cell. What kind of charger would be good for a beginner like me. I found this on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Li-ion-18650-Batteries-with-Multi-Cell-Smart-Charger_W0QQitemZ7610283771QQihZ017QQcategoryZ66990QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


of course shipping cost for my country is $20+$2 for insurance

I don’t believe I will stuck for a long time with this mod, because I think the cost for cells in my country is too high, and I want something rechargeable.

Thanx
I.


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 13, 2006)

Tidra said:


> My first mod,… Mag 2C


Hi Tidra,welcome to the CPF! Sorry to hear of your frustration with first mod. A car may not be the proper place for a first time. 



Tidra said:


> 5 cell had like small lens on the top of the bulb and the 6 cell bulb was looking like one I have original in the Mag 2C.



The 5 cell bulb you have is an old style. The current one looks like a stock bulb. I have used this with no problems.



Tidra said:


> This was my first attempt to mod something and I was angry because I can’t buy 18650 cells and charger, so I am forced to order online, but this is quite expensive for me because of shipping cost to Slovenia and customs which I have to pay if the price + shipping cost is higher tan $25.



Forum member AW sells the charger I'm using. He also sells Li-ion cells.




Tidra said:


> Can someone please explain it to me like I am 5 years old, what is the different between unprotected and protected 18650 cells? In the store I get very strange look when I mentioned 18650 cell. What kind of charger would be good for a beginner like me.



Unprotected Lithium-Ion cells can go BOOM if not handled properly. Best left for experienced users!

Protected cells have a circuit board that won't let them get over-charged or over-drained. They are also a bit longer due to circuit board. They also won't power the super-bulbs(WA-1185), but you're not at that point yet. AW has new protected cells coming that will handle super-bulbs, if I understand correctly.

18500 cells will fit without tailcap modifications IIRC, won't run as long though. download has a KIT for 18650 cells without cap modification. 

Good luck!


----------



## swampgator (Nov 13, 2006)

Tidra said:


> Like many virgins I lost my mod virginity in the car. I was so impatient and could not wait till get home,… and it vas sweet, short and in the end painful,… because my first bulb went off in a split second. 3x 123 was too much for 5 cell krypton bulb. In second attempt again in the car I use 6 cell bulb and there was a light.


 
I've run the 2C 3X123 mod with a Mag Krypton 4 cell bulb without it instaflashing. I don't understand why a 5 cell blew so quickly. In fact I'm currently running a Radio Shack KPR112 6.0V 5 cell bulb without any problems. The 5 cell bulb gives me a whiter light than the 6 cell bulbs.


----------



## Stormstaff (Nov 13, 2006)

Niteowl said:


> A bump for the Noobs.


 

I resemble that remark,


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 18, 2006)

If anyone has used PVC in the battery tube instead of vinyl tubing, please let me know what size and anything special you did. I got some schedule 40 3/4" PVC, but the OD is ever so slightly to big.


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 18, 2006)

I just duck-taped the 3 batteries together and put them into the Mag2C. I didn't change a thing and it works just fine. There is no chance for the batteries to move.


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 18, 2006)

I want to show you how I did this simple, but effective mod.

I took some foil which can be used as a diffusor:





You just have to cut out a lens-shaped piece of foil and install it in front of the lens:




IMHO, a pice of hose isn't necessary. I simply wrap a piece of duct-tape around the three batteries:




After installing the 9V-bulb, your 20$ Surefire is ready.
One beamshot without the foil:




And one with the foil (it can be focused a bit tighter than that):




As you can see, making a smooth, useable beam doesn't require magic or money. The foil doesn't cost a cent!!!

The flashlight loses some throw with the foil, but I think it's more practical, since I'm not using it to shoot bucks at 200meters...


----------



## swampgator (Nov 18, 2006)

Pokerstud said:


> If anyone has used PVC in the battery tube instead of vinyl tubing, please let me know what size and anything special you did. I got some schedule 40 3/4" PVC, but the OD is ever so slightly to big.


 
I'll measure the piece I used in a little bit and post the size.


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 18, 2006)

DocArnie said:


> I want to show you how I did this simple, but effective mod.
> 
> I took some foil which can be used as a diffusor:
> 
> ...



very ingenious. no need for stippled reflector. Are you using the stock reflector and plastic lens? what are the heat implications with that piece of diffusion material? What do you think the throw lose is?


----------



## swampgator (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay measured the pipe. Pipe is labled "Flowguard Gold" for drinking water.
OD = 0.875"
ID = 0.700" 
Don't know where it came from though, my brother is a plumber and had a piece of it in his truck. I'm sure you can find something of similiar size.


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 18, 2006)

swampgator said:


> Okay measured the pipe. Pipe is labled "Flowguard Gold" for drinking water.
> OD = 0.875"
> ID = 0.700"
> Don't know where it came from though, my brother is a plumber and had a piece of it in his truck. I'm sure you can find something of similiar size.




Thanks for the info. A question, are you using cr123's or 18500/18650's. 18500's and 18650's are 18mm in diameter, about .71". Thx for your efforts.


----------



## swampgator (Nov 18, 2006)

*3-123s.* There's enough room with that pipe that they slide in and out freely without much side to side rattle. If I were using an 18650 I'd figure something else out.


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks Swampgator.


----------



## swampgator (Nov 18, 2006)

No problem, glad to help. It's a fun little cheap mod. So far it's become my go-to light. Small and bright.


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 18, 2006)

Pokerstud said:


> Are you using the stock reflector and plastic lens?


Yes, I didn't change anything.



Pokerstud said:


> what are the heat implications with that piece of diffusion material?


I've tested the foil for a long time with a Mag 6D and 4D. Lens and foil become warm, but they never(!) reach a critical temperature.
I worried about it before I tried it out, but after hours of testing I could be sure that this is really safe.



Pokerstud said:


> What do you think the throw lose is?


I don't think you lose much light with the foil. The light becomes way more useable and you can change the beam from surefire-like to a wall of light. The dark adaption of your eyes should compensate the little loss of light.
I tested the throw in my garden (trees about 50m from the house) with and without the foil. The flashlight still has enough throw to illuminate the trees. It's smoother, which makes the spot larger but dimmer. Anyway, I like it much better that way. I've improved every light in the family - which has artifacts in it's beam - with this foil. I can only recommend it. 
If you know someone with a cheap flashlight who wouldn't spend money on a better one - you can improve his/her light and it won't cost you or him/her anything.

I love my Mag 2C mod, it has become my nightstand light (when things go bump at night) and it kept me from buying expensive 9V-tactical lights for that task.
I'd guess this light still puts out about 80-90 lumens and that is more than ample for me. Now compare the price between a Mag bulb and a Surefire bulb. The Surefire bulb costs ten times as much!


BTW: Try the foil on a stock minimag. You won't recognise it anymore...


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 19, 2006)

excellent, I will give it a try


----------



## Lucero (Nov 22, 2006)

DocArnie said:


> I want to show you how I did this simple, but effective mod.
> I took some foil which can be used as a diffusor:
> You just have to cut out a lens-shaped piece of foil and install it in front of the lens.


Just to clarify that the "foil" is a disc cut from a sheet protector made of stippled plastic sheet material. The kind of sheet protector you would use in a 3-ring binder of documents.

*Lucero*


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 22, 2006)

That is correct. I didn't know the english word for that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 24, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Hey guys - just looking for a little info/help. I am looking to put either Carley H1499p or 1057p in my Mag 2C. I will be running it with 3x123's. As it is now, I am running a RS KPR112 with the stock reflector. It is ok, but I want more light (for cheap anyways:naughty: ). What reflector should I be looking for to enhance the throw and which Carley bulb will work the best? Thanks in advance...



I can suggest to you from my set ups. A medium stippled reflector, UCL lens, and a Carley H1499p. This combination works very well, is very bright, has great throw, excellent spill, and is rated thusly: 7.2v 1.84a @ spec (370 b-lumens). The lower amperage draw won't tax the primaries as bad as higher amperage rated lamps. I ran 3854 HOLA's for a little bit until I started reading where the 4.3A draw of this lamp might indeed be dangerous with primaries. One thing about the H1499p, it is a tiny lamp. I thought how can this be as good as people say, it's so tiny, until I pressed the go button, WOW!

Another set I have, in the garage, is to use everything the same except 
substitute a 3854 LOLA. Looking at another thread, it is rated at 1.9A, and gives excellent results in throw and spill. 

The Carley 1057p is also an excellent lamp for this set up. Rated at 6.0v 2.0a @ spec (239 b-lumens) / 7.2v (450 b-lumens). I have 1 of these lamps and was very pleased, mirroring the 3854 LOLA. 

Hope this helped you out.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 14, 2007)

I had some spare Mag 6 cell bulbs left over from another project and figured I'd try one of these with the Mag of the Ring setups from _download_. On 2x18650s this is pretty disappointing. The beam at it's tightest looks like a minus sign bulged ever so slightly in the middle and it's a bit orange when compared to ROP low, MN16, and N2 all on the same battery set up. I stuck a MOP, I think it's MOP might be LOP, reflector in it and it really helped the beam; was going to try one of FM's deep 2" reflectors but the bulb is too big to fit.

I guess I need to find some of those Reflectalite GH24 6V bulbs. Maybe the 6D bulb would look better with primaries.

-LT


----------



## andyr354 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks to this thread I now have a few nice bright cheap lights. Previously my brightest incan was a brinkman maxfire LX, this blows it away.

I went the route of 3x123s in a piece of heater hose I had in the garage and a 5 cell Magnum-star bulb. So far so good.

I need to shorten the tail spring some as it is marking the bottom cell up pretty baddly from excess pressure.

I am now hooked! Now just to figure out how to frost bulbs and such.

PS: Anybody know how the output of this mod compares to a stock magcharger? Maybe need one of those 1499 bulbs to get close?

Andy


----------



## Randy555 (Apr 27, 2007)

I was able to purchase a pewter 2c at my local hardware store and a 5cell krypton bulb, put all together using 2X 18650 tape together and a small sping at scratched tailcap and WOW this thing is bright. I love this set-up for it fits good in my hand than the 2d mag. This light out throws my brightest led light and I like the tint very much. Thanks to everybody who came up with this great and easy mod.


Randy


----------



## webley445 (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't know if its been mentioned or not, but I use the floor plate from a depleted duracell battery as a bottom plate when using 123's in my 2C.
I removed the top and bottom plated from used D and C cells and have found them useful in different applications.
the top plates are good for the the nipple to reach areas for proper contact.

Another trick I guess is that I cut some squares of foam that was used in packing inside a box. I cut squares and rectangles and glued them to the sides on the pvc haloding my batteries to help keep them in place/aligned inside the mag body. You could just stuff foam if you have no glue. Just has to be thick enough to hold the hold centered and in place.


----------



## andyr354 (Apr 28, 2007)

Anybody have a good source for 2c lights? I found some at the local hardware store and they want $22 each and only have black (EDIT: looked at mags site and they only show them available in black).

I drove all over a bigger town today and found none. Went to Ace, Target, two super walmarts, true value, sears, and Lowes and nothing but D cells.

Amazon has them for right at $17 each and if I get two or more I can get free shipping. Couple of friends want one after seing mine.

Andy


----------



## ET3 (Apr 28, 2007)

My Home Despot had 2C in silver or black. I saw some black ones at Radio Shack. Home Despot was $16.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 28, 2007)

ET3 said:


> My Home Despot had 2C in silver or black. I saw some black ones at Radio Shack. Home Despot was $16.




I've been trying to track down a 2C in something other than black for a while. I'll have to see if I can talk a friend back in the US into checking out a Home Depot near them. Thanks for the info.

-LT


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 28, 2007)

Home Depot carries the Mag in 2C only for about $15. If you're near a Fry's store, they carry the C models in 2/3/4 cell.



andyr354 said:


> Anybody have a good source for 2c lights? I found some at the local hardware store and they want $22 each and only have black (EDIT: looked at mags site and they only show them available in black).
> 
> I drove all over a bigger town today and found none. Went to Ace, Target, two super walmarts, true value, sears, and Lowes and nothing but D cells.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dchall8 (Oct 31, 2007)

This thread should never die.

Last Thanksgiving Home Depot marked down all colors of their 2C Maglites to $11. I bought a case of them, converted them to 3CR123 with KPR112s, and gave them away to my manly man friends who aren't likely spend $60+ for a bright flashlight. You might keep an eye out for the pre-Christmas bargains this year.


----------



## moone (Nov 6, 2007)

Requesting some help from the more experienced. I decided to try and modify a CR123 2C maglite mod. I started with any Eveready AA Industrial (yes I got the idea off the internet, thank you Kipkay) because I didn't have a maglite 2c Cell yet. So I drilled it out 5/8, popped in 3 Duracell Ultra 123 3v lithium, and have blown 4 kpr112 and (1) 5 cell maglite bulb, about 8 dollars worth of bulbs. The question is what do I do next. Trash the project or do I hunt down a kpr118 or some other bulb, or are the batteries all wrong, or am I missing something else? I have a maglite 2c cell on order and want to modify it, but if I can't even make this simple mod work, am I chasing my tail? I really want to get into modifying, sounds like fun, but I am missing something.... 

Thank you in advance for any help/suggestions you can give me ( yes I know, but a Surefire isn't in the budget at the moment !!! )

Thank you again, Mike


----------



## swampgator (Nov 6, 2007)

moone said:


> have blown 4 kpr112 and (1) 5 cell maglite bulb, about 8 dollars worth of bulbs


 
KPR112 & 5 Cell Mag bulbs are rated for 6V. Three 123s are providing an initial surge of (theoretically) 9V, or 150% of the bulbs rated voltage. I would imagine that's enough overdrive to instaflash. Same thing happened to me when I tried to run 3Cs in 2D with a stock 2 cell Mag bulb. 

I'd bump to a KPR118 or Mag 6 cell bulb. I've run this without instaflashing. But truthfully I have also ran KPR112s without blowing bulbs.

Did you perform any resistance fixes? If so, you might convert back to stock and build up some resistance. That helps sometimes.


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 7, 2007)

moone said:


> Requesting some help from the more experienced. I decided to try and modify a CR123 2C maglite mod. I started with any Eveready AA Industrial (yes I got the idea off the internet, thank you Kipkay) because I didn't have a maglite 2c Cell yet. So I drilled it out 5/8, popped in 3 Duracell Ultra 123 3v lithium, and have blown 4 kpr112 and (1) 5 cell maglite bulb, about 8 dollars worth of bulbs.
> 
> I did this mod as well, saw it on Youtube, takes about 2 minutes to do. I used a 5 cell magnum star bulb. It worked well for short bursts. One day I was using it to check under the hood of the car and I had it on for about 5 minutes, the reflector started to melt and the bulb went  This is a $4.00 plastic cheapy at Home Depot, absolutely no heat sinking. As stated above, go with a 6 cell magnum star, they are way brighter than the krypton.
> 
> Be thankful your only blowing cheaper bulbs at this point, wait until you start experimenting with more advanced mods and blow $8-12 bulbs....


----------



## moone (Nov 7, 2007)

So the next question I have is... Since the plastic Eveready can't handle the heat of a KPR118/or a 6 cell maglite bulb. I am going to modify a 2 C Cell maglite. I assume I am going to run into the same problem of instaflashing low voltage bulbs, its the same problem just a better housing that shouldn't melt (hopefully). So I should start with a KPR118 or 6 cell maglite bulb, correct? Next question is what do I use as spacer for the C123? I have seen a water hose, not sure of the size, a clear plastic hose (size again), or someone I think used pvc schedule 40 tube. What does my new team Mentors recomend? I am keeping this pretty low key at this point considering I haven't used a soldering gun since I was kid with my grandfather some 45 years ago.

Thank you for all your help and suggestions. Mike

This is like the gateway drug to future flashlight addications...


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 7, 2007)

moone said:


> So the next question I have is... Since the plastic Eveready can't handle the heat of a KPR118/or a 6 cell maglite bulb. I am going to modify a 2 C Cell maglite. I assume I am going to run into the same problem of instaflashing low voltage bulbs, its the same problem just a better housing that shouldn't melt (hopefully). So I should start with a KPR118 or 6 cell maglite bulb, correct? Next question is what do I use as spacer for the C123? I have seen a water hose, not sure of the size, a clear plastic hose (size again), or someone I think used pvc schedule 40 tube. What does my new team Mentors recomend? I am keeping this pretty low key at this point considering I haven't used a soldering gun since I was kid with my grandfather some 45 years ago.
> 
> Thank you for all your help and suggestions. Mike
> 
> This is like the gateway drug to future flashlight addications...



PVC Schedule 40 or 80 ( 80 is a little thicker, my choice ). Cut a slit down the center so it will compress into the battery tube. Also, 3/4 ID heater hose will also work, used alot by people.

Use the 5 or 6 cell magnum star with stock plastic lens and reflector. Then get a borofloat lens and a metal reflector and move up to some 6V hotwire bulbs that are rated less than 2A, ie: Carley 1499, WA1165, Pelican 3854 LOLA ( ROP low bulb ). I would not suggest a bulb over 2A with 3 x cr123.

Fivemega in the custom b/s/t has metal reflectors 
Lighthound has borofloat lens and the Pelican 3854 HOLA/LOLA sets

enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


Pelican 3854:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=3854&btnSearch=GO&Page=1

borofloat:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=borofloat&btnSearch=GO&Page=1


----------



## Rommul (Nov 7, 2007)

There is probably more resistance in a 2C mag than there is in the host you are using now. Thats probably why you are killing the bulbs so fast.

Personally I would advise you to get a couple of rechargeable 18650s and a DSD or better charger.

The money you save on primaries can be dedicated to playing with brighter bulbs.


----------



## moone (Nov 8, 2007)

Got home from work to find a brand new 2 C cell Maglite on my doorstep along with Maglite 5 cell xeon bulbs that I had ordered over the internet. In my basement I found some heater hose that was left over from another project. Eyeballed the length, and put in one slit length wise, put in an extra twist on the spring, thanks to another post, then swapped out the bulbs. We are talking 5 minutes tops, assuming you have everything handy. Took my trusty 3 D cell and dogs out into the darkness. Holy mother of gods! (I am REALLY cleaning up the language for this forum) What a hoot!. I can only imagine what some of the more powerful flashlights are like.. I can't thank you for the fast and helpful tips and suggestions enough. This site and you guys rock. Oh yeah couldn't help myself from looking into the beam. Can you say Advil! Thank you very much, Mike


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 9, 2007)

moone said:


> Got home from work to find a brand new 2 C cell Maglite on my doorstep along with Maglite 5 cell xeon bulbs that I had ordered over the internet. In my basement I found some heater hose that was left over from another project. Eyeballed the length, and put in one slit length wise, put in an extra twist on the spring, thanks to another post, then swapped out the bulbs. We are talking 5 minutes tops, assuming you have everything handy. Took my trusty 3 D cell and dogs out into the darkness. Holy mother of gods! (I am REALLY cleaning up the language for this forum) What a hoot!. I can only imagine what some of the more powerful flashlights are like.. I can't thank you for the fast and helpful tips and suggestions enough. This site and you guys rock. Oh yeah couldn't help myself from looking into the beam. Can you say Advil! Thank you very much, Mike



Now your officially a modder, of sorts, if only at the beginning.:thumbsup:

Now get yourself a borofloat lens and a metal reflector, some deoxit and progold. Deoxit everything, then apply progold to everything.

Now get yourself some potted Carley 1499, or WA1165, or even a 3854 ROP LOLA. But *PLEASE*, don't look into these beams, the 5 cell is nothing compared to these.


----------



## justmyluck (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, have been fooling around with this mod for a couple days. All in all, I'm relatively impressed that such good gains can be made for just a few bucks.

I picked up one 2d and two 3d flashlights at Lowe's on black Friday and hope to make my first ROP. But while waiting for parts to come in, I came across this thread and picked up some KPR112, KPR118 and PR12 bulbs to play around with.

The KPR112 works well with 3xCR123 primaries in the 2d. I tried the KPR118 in the 2d, and of course that is slightly lower in performance as it is not being driven as hard. So I put the KPR118 in a 3d with 9 x NIMH AAs. This "appears" to bring it a close 2nd to the KPR112 in a 2d.

Well, today I got a wild idea. Had an order of the small xenon bulbs that i believe people had once said go to the Police incan flashlights that QCG, DE and KD sell. I bought these mistakenly (the light I thought I'd buy them for takes a lamp assembly, not a bulb) and my belief is that they are 6 volt lamps.

An example of the bulb I'm talking about is:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3048

(This is NOT the bulb I have, just a link to show what the bulb looks like.)

I brought one of them to an Ace hardware and found that a #10 washer fits perfectly over the bulb glass, and rests up against the metal housing. Using it like this, the blob of solder at the end of the bulb won't make contact with the bottom of the Mag socket, so a nail was sacrificed and a little plastic collar made so it won't short out.

Not remembering that these were 6 volts, I tried it in the 3d with 9 x nimh AAs, and yes, instaflash.

However, in the 2d with 3xcr123, this thing is bright, easily on par with the KPR112 in this host. It remains to be seen how long such a bulb will last, and what runtime will be like. But I believe you can get these at about 60-90 cents a piece and 2-3 of them should easily fit in the tailcap.

Eric


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 24, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, can the Carley 1499 be run off of two 3.7v AW Li-Ion C cells?


----------



## Gunnerboy (Aug 25, 2008)

I've tried two AW 18500's, but not C's. Should be fine.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, the latest of the "incan vs. LED" threads has got me convinced that I need to at least try an incan with some power and see what the fuss is about! (I realized that I don't even have any incans at home, unless I put the bulb back in my Mag3D)

Anyway, I was thinking about trying this mod with two 18650 lithium ions, and either a 5 cell or 6 cell Mag bulb. However, in my trip to Home Depot yesterday, they didn't have these bulbs on the rack anymore! Are these bulbs still being sold or are they being phased out? 

What a bummer, I can't believe I couldn't find any of those bulbs! At least they still had 2C Mags there.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 25, 2008)

They should still be in production. Any other hardware stores you could check out? High power incandescents are amazing, and it's great fun to put the light together yourself.


----------



## Paul520 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stress_Test said:


> Are these bulbs still being sold or are they being phased out?


A few weeks ago, I tried locally/online, and everyone was out or didn't carry them, so just got a KPR118 at Radioshack. Way to yellow, tried their kpr112 and it was quite nice.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 25, 2008)

Home Depot and Lowes are the closest. Haven't tried Lowes yet. Does Walmart these?


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 25, 2008)

Paul520 said:


> A few weeks ago, I tried locally/online, and everyone was out or didn't carry them, so just got a KPR118 at Radioshack. Way to yellow, tried their kpr112 and it was quite nice.



Is this just out of the cabinet drawer at RadioShack? 

Thanks for the info -- There's a R.S. close by me too.


----------



## SafetyBob (Aug 27, 2008)

This really reminded me of how I found CPF. I did that 3xCR123 in one of those cheap Ray-O-Vac plastic flashlights. 

Reading this had me searching for that old KPR112 that I got and some other bulbs when I first started that. 

I never considered putting it in a nice 2 C. Good thing a have a couple of empty spares around here......

Bob E.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 28, 2008)

Oy, what a mess! First let me start by saying that I made this harder than it needed to be as a result of being stubborn (or just stupid).

I got a pewter 2c mag, a length of pvc pipe, two ~3inch springs, a pair of bulbs that said "for 6 cell flashlights" from Radioshack, and two 2-packs of Surefire batteries from Lowes. 

Let me say that I know some people are really good with their hands and can create works of wonder using ordinary materials................then there's me. People like me are better off just buying the G2 Nitrolon off the shelf, slapping two batteries in it and calling it a day. 

Continuing...

After gathering the materials, I began by installing the 6-cell bulb into the Mag. Or trying to. The dang little collar didn't want to screw on there! I'm looking at the two bulbs and thinking that they look pretty much identical dimension wise; the collar should go on! After what felt like 10 minutes, I finally got it to screw on there.

Whew, okay. I wasn't sure what length of pvc pipe I would need. I cut off a piece that would come out back to the tailcap. I knocked off all the rough fuzzy stuff you get when you saw pvc. I got one of the 3V Surefire batteries to insert into the pvc pipe, only to realize that the battery is too fat to fit. A long hiss of profanity bursts from my lips like air from a tire going flat. 

When at the store, I held the batteries up to the end of the pvc pipe and it looked like a perfect fit. It must have been an optical illusion or something! At this point, anyone with half a brain would have stopped until a more suitable pipe or tube could be found. 

But oh no, not I. I was hell bent to finish this light or else at least continue till I had stabbed my hand with the needle-nose pliers, or burned down my apartment after shorting out the lithium batteries.

After some consideration, I decided I could slot the pvc to allow it to spread some so that the batteries would fit. Did I mention this was all being done with a hacksaw? I tried the fit again; still too tight. I eventually decided to cut the pipe completely in half length-wise, put the batteries in between the halves, and duct tape the mess together. I cut the tube the rest of the way in half. Did I mention I was using a hacksaw???? I would have KILLED for a bandsaw. I would have_ machine-gunned a box of kittens if it meant having a bandsaw!!! 

_Ahem. I got the pvc cut lengthwise and deburred the cut edges. I cut a bit off the end after another fit check. Now for the spring. Jeez, that spring that came with the light is really stout; I can see it's going to mash the crap out of those little 123As if I use it. I could chop a few coils off the big end so that it'll sit down into the tail cap, but then it's TOO short. 

I look at the springs I bought. The diameter is pretty good. I spend a long time with pliers trying to bend one end so that it'll make contact with the center of the battery. Then I chop an inch or so off the spring; it fits down in the bottom of the tailcap with the modified end on the battery. Looks okay; I'm hoping it'll stay centered after screwing the cap on.

Before I hit the button, I make some preparations. I've heard stories about lithium powered lights bursting into flames. I'm especially nervous about this because what I've just made is a serious piece of redneck-engineering. I don't want to make the 10 o'clock news as the idiot who burned down his apartment building with a flashlight. I get a big glass cooking dish pan and my fire extinguisher. I figure if the light goes up in flames, I put it into the glass container and spray it with the extinguisher. If that doesn't work, I'll carry the whole thing outside to the sidewalk and let it burn while trying to convince the neighbors that my cooking recipe got a little out of hand; it'd be pretty close to the truth anyway. 

Okay, here goes. I'm expecting an instaflash on this bulb, since my Surefire batteries measured about 3.25 volts each, and the bulb packet said something like 7.4 volts even though it's a "6-cell" bulb.

*click* Ah, hmm, well..... No instaflash, but the result is a bit, uhhh orange. It's pretty bright, but it seems the bulb is a bit underdriven still. I spend the next several minutes comparing the light to my 3D MagLed. They're roughly the same in brightness. The 2C is maybe just a tad bit brighter overall. The one thing I like about it is that it gives a bigger spot beam, and the defocused flood is much better than the led version, probably due to the shape of the bulb relative to the led. 

The incan bulb did survive nicely during numerous on/off/on/off comparisons with the led Mag. All in all I wasn't to enthusiastic about it, given the expense and effort involved, plus the short run time. Shining the led and incan lights on various objects didn't reveal much significant difference in depth perception or object clarity. 

The one thing the incan had to its advantage was this: I just happened to shine the light on one of my old faded green shirts. I tried back and forth with the led and incan. The led made the shirt look more gray in color, whereas with the incan it was easier to tell that it was in fact green. Sooo, I can see why people prefer incans if they're out sight-seeing in the woods or other grassy green areas. 

But sorry guys, it looks like I'm still a member of the led camp. For me, not being able to see the color green very well is a small price to pay for the increased run time, compactness, and easy battery resupply of my led lights. 

But to each his own. If everyone preferred the same light, this hobby wouldn't exist after all! There'd be nothing to talk about! 






:wave:


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 27, 2016)

Bringing back an old thread to say first off ^^that was a hillarious post… 

but also to say this is a seemingly long since forgotten fairly easy mod somebody recently told me about and it got this member to looking around for some of the bulbs mentioned...
Post 40 explains cam vs camless reflectors as well as the differences in orange peel.

But the entire thread is packed with good info. 
Yeah, LED is here to stay. But incan lights sure can be fun sometimes.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 23, 2016)

So after doing some tricks with a Mag ML25IT (a 2C mini mag) I thought why not try it with the full size Mag 2C. 

A pair of 1 amp 18500 LifePo4's and a 4 cell bi-pin bulb certainly brightens this light. 

I figure it at least triples the original 31 lumen xenon out put.
Daytime 6' table to ceiling pix:




Left is a 100+/- lumen Pelican 2030 M6.




Left is a regulated 177 lumen Mag ML25LT.

Night pix later.

I tried a Streamlight TL2/Sorpion/NiteFiter bulb and it is much cleaner of artifacts than the Mag bulb. But since I only have 1 in stock the Mag bulb is staying.

After turning it back into a 2C it took about 0.04 seconds to decide to keep the 4 cell bulb setup. Always looking for a reason to use a Dremel I cut off about 1-2/3 coils on the spring then gave the end a sideways squeeze with pliers to create a tail across the cell like the original. Final step was to drum sand the 'tail' to make it bir free then a polishing disk to make it extra smooth. 









At some point a light orange peel reflector and/ or acrylite diffused lens will be added. But this combo works fine with no adverse effects on stock parts n pieces. (Learned from the 2 cell ML25IT setup)

If time shows wear on the cell I'll cut off a bit more spring. But right now when refastening pressure feels about as stubborn as it did with C cells.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 23, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> A pair of 1 amp 18500 LifePo4's and a 4 cell bi-pin bulb certainly brightens this light.



*With some tail cap mode, a pair of protected 18650 (Lithium Cobalt) will fit to power up 6 cell bulb.
More brightness and much more run time.*


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 23, 2016)

fivemega said:


> *With some tail cap mode, a pair of protected 18650 (Lithium Cobalt) will fit to power up 6 cell bulb.
> More brightness and much more run time.*



Funny you should say that. Before going with the LifePo/4 cell bulb thing I did some measuring to see what the tailcap would need to be 18650'd and did a bit of battery shopping.....

But my ocd turned my sights towards vintage D head and Boy Scout/Cub Scout lights between then and shortly after eating at a Chinese buffet restaraunt. 
Found a minty US issued Fulton from the Vietnam War days, along with some nifty scout lights.

I'll purchase another 2C for that deal later along with glass and metal. The one I tweaked today was kept original enough to go back to stock if I decide to.


----------

